

Ask HN: Web design tool / framework trends? - datashovel

What are current trending tools &#x2F; frameworks in web design?<p>My radar is on Google Paper as far as putting some concrete data behind design concepts, but in terms of reusability in design does anything compete these days with Scss &#x2F; Compass?
======
scardine
SCSS is a CSS extension/preprocessor, a very specific subset of "Web design
tool / framework trends".

Main competitor for SCSS at this specific niche is LESS, followed by Stylus.

SASS/SCSS and LESS are pretty much equivalent - I'm biased toward SCSS.

~~~
datashovel
Thanks for the feedback. I agree it was a broad topic. My comments were simply
to discuss some of my "front runners". The limited number of topics on HN
related to design always leaves me wondering if it's not an ideal source to
"stay on top" of current trends in that space.

